# Looking for female zebra gold kawanga cichlid



## Fishguy04 (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought 4 zebra gold kawanga fry about a year ago and it turns out they're all males. I'm wondering if anyone is breeding or knows someone who is and is willing to sell me some females


----------



## stitchieranks (Jul 20, 2013)

Are you willing to sell one or two of your gold kawanga males?


----------



## Fishguy04 (Feb 19, 2013)

I currently have one male and about 20 or so 2” juvie available


----------



## stitchieranks (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought a group last week, if u have, I'd take a female and a male off you... how much would it be for a female and a male?


----------



## stitchieranks (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemme know, I'll take a pair m/f from your juvie batch.... also do you have any ob kawanga females??


----------

